# Oil Leak



## LuftRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

Has anyone seen a leak here before? It is a 2007 Rabbit 5 speed. The oil seems to be coming from the transmission at a decent rate, I haven't had any puddles underneath the car. Where it is wet that is from sitting for about 5 hours. Anyone have any ideas? I have an appointment with the dealer on Friday but don't want to spend that money if I don't have to. Thanks


----------



## Ferd Burfel (Feb 4, 2012)

Some of the other guys will know more, but I just had to replace the gasket and filter on my transmission. Mine was an automatic FWIW.

How many miles on the car? My dealer (and many on here) stated that tranny work as far as filters and gaskets is due at about 60,000. Mine happened right on the money. The dealer wanted an obscene $564 for the labor and parts to do the work.

I went onto ECS and bought the OEM filter, gasket and fluid for around $80. Then had a local euro mechanic do the work for me for $90.

Do you have a local euro mechanic or guy you can take it to instead of the dealer?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

My VW tech friend told me it was normal its just weeping I got the same stuff in my 5spd.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Ferd Burfel said:


> Some of the other guys will know more, but I just had to replace the gasket and filter on my transmission. Mine was an automatic FWIW.
> 
> How many miles on the car? My dealer (and many on here) stated that tranny work as far as filters and gaskets is due at about 60,000. Mine happened right on the money. The dealer wanted an obscene $564 for the labor and parts to do the work.
> 
> ...





LuftRabbit said:


> Has anyone seen a leak here before? It is a 2007 Rabbit 5 speed. The oil seems to be coming from the transmission at a decent rate, I haven't had any puddles underneath the car. Where it is wet that is from sitting for about 5 hours. Anyone have any ideas? I have an appointment with the dealer on Friday but don't want to spend that money if I don't have to. Thanks


I didn't know transmissions contained oil?! :laugh::laugh::laugh:
:beer:

Its normal, no need to worry. :thumbup:


----------



## Ferd Burfel (Feb 4, 2012)

itskohler said:


> I didn't know transmissions contained oil?! :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> :beer:
> 
> Its normal, no need to worry. :thumbup:


I never said oil


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

vwluger22 said:


> My VW tech friend told me it was normal its just weeping I got the same stuff in my 5spd.


Yeah dude, I've got the same issue. Why the ef is this normal? I don't think it's normal for any sealed component to leak, no matter what it is. 

The Camry I used to have made it to 220K before I sold it and it was bone dry underneath.

My opinion, if you guys all are seeing it, it's a build issue.

eace:


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

itskohler said:


> I didn't know transmissions contained oil?! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


What the hell do they contain then? Hopes and dreams? :laugh:

Manuals are filled with gear _oil_. 

Automatics are filled with Transmission Fluid which is a type of _oil_.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Albeezy36 said:


> Why the ef is this normal? I don't think it's normal for any sealed component to leak, no matter what it is.


Every VW tranny I have ever seen does this.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Mine.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah, that's basically what mine looks like as well.

Calling a regular occurring defect normal, is bull. That's a build issue.

I'm not knocking anyone for coping with it, but it's a shame that even VW techs are telling people it's OK.

Kinda expect my cars to go longer before leaking, but hey...


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Albeezy36 said:


> What the hell do they contain then? Hopes and dreams? :laugh:
> 
> Manuals are filled with gear _oil_.
> 
> Automatics are filled with Transmission Fluid which is a type of _oil_.


 You just trolled right in to that one...


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

itskohler said:


> I didn't know transmissions contained oil?! :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> :beer:
> 
> Its normal, no need to worry. :thumbup:


I have had Honda's in the past that used regular 10w30 in the manual tranny...


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

You fell into that too...


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

I've got something you can "fall into" pal :facepalm:

mine looks very similar to vwluger22's above.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

seanmcd72 said:


> I've got something you can "fall into" pal :facepalm:
> 
> mine looks very similar to vwluger22's above.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

itskohler said:


> You just trolled right in to that one...


Your post reads exactly as if you have no idea what you are talking about.

There is only one troll here 

Nice posts by the way, bra :thumbup:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Albeezy36 said:


> There is only one troll here


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

itskohler said:


>


 There you go trollin' again. It's you dude. 

Anywho, back on topic: 

Does anyone who has taken down a 5spd know of where this leak is coming from? 

Here is a shot of mine. 










It looks like the common source between all of our cars is the joint adjacent to the large plug, but mine also looks as though it's leaking up towards the flywheel area as well. 

Maybe NLS, or someone else who had taken these guys apart time and time again could chime in? 

I'm in the process of trying to track it down. 

Thanks :beer:


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

Mines doing this and mine is an 09 2.5L, but not nearly as bad.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Digging up this thread. My 2.5 has 99,600 on it and I have a little spot between the trans and the bellhousing. No dripping or anything. As far as I remember I've always seen this spot and the techs at the VW dealer haven't said anything about it, but now that I'm 400 miles from my extended warranty expiring I am getting hyper critical of everything that may be wrong with the car. Is everyone of the consensus that this is "normal" seepage?


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

It looks like it is pretty common to our transmissions.

You could look at it this way. If you've gone that many miles, and all it has leaked is the amount shown, you're doing pretty good.

I plan to address it during a clutch change. I'm only at 45K though, so that's a ways away.

In the mean time, I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Albeezy36 said:


> You could look at it this way. If you've gone that many miles, and all it has leaked is the amount shown, you're doing pretty good.


Good point. :thumbup:


----------

